# Vertu has launched a smartphone at Rs 5.8 lakh



## navpreetsingh459 (Feb 14, 2013)

Smartphone at Rs 5.8 lakh, the Vertu Ti will run on Android 4.0, what you think about this very costly phone??


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Atleast post the links too
IMO you didn't heard of Vertu Goldvish “Le million” 
costs ₹ 5 Cr. only


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 14, 2013)

do people actually buy this piece of crap??!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> do people actually buy this piece of crap??!!


99.9 % nope!
not sure about 0.1 %


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> do people actually buy this piece of crap??!!





pratyush997 said:


> 99.9 % nope!
> not sure about 0.1 %



Only some selected people in the world and they order first for that then mobile is made.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 14, 2013)

Link please..


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 14, 2013)

Here

Vertu Ti is the company's first Android smartphone - GSMArena.com news

Specs:

3.7 inch WVGA screen
1 GB RAM
1.7ghz Dual Core CPU 
64GB Internal
8mp cam with 1080p recording
Android 4.0 ICS

LOL


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Well its nothing to laugh about. If you look at the company history you'll know what I am talking about.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 14, 2013)

BTW.. Vertu is cost only dont compare the specs..  compare #of gold pieces on it.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2013)

evaluating funds....not enough prospects.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

Vertu is for people who want to show off, say an arab oil baron, he has plenty of money, he is not intelligent enough to invest it as he didn't earn it via hard work , he won't give it away, he has no idea how to spend it, so, what do you do with that cash, you buy a gold plated veyron and never drive it, or get avertu 

PS: Its damn ugly: 





> Besides a face that only a mother can love


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 15, 2013)

i think its a good investment for those who want to get rid of black money...


----------



## sumit_anand (Feb 15, 2013)

Come on man...I can get 4 Tata Nano....One Apple Ipad and a Samsung galaxy s3 in it.......


----------



## mastervk (Feb 15, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> Come on man...I can get 4 Tata Nano....One Apple Ipad and a Samsung galaxy s3 in it.......


People who buys such phone already have Ferrari and BMW so they don't need tata nano what they want is gold covered commode


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay definitely not for me.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Okay definitely not for me.



AFAIK not for anyone in this forum.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ I have seen a Kollywood music director own a Vertu phone a year ago in Chennai(in a pub or some party i guess). It's studded with diamonds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2013)

Ah...nothing compared to gold plated diamond iphone special edition..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 15, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I have seen a Kollywood music director own a Vertu phone a year ago in Chennai(in a pub or some party i guess). It's studded with diamonds.



Our politicians can easily own these. Rs 5.8 lakh? Psst... piece of cake.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2013)

check this out 
Four uber-expensive smartphones to compete with the $10,000 Vertu Ti


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Our politicians can easily own these. Rs 5.8 lakh? Psst... piece of cake.


More like pocket change


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> do people actually buy this piece of crap??!!



Firstly it's not a crap. It is good, but definitely not that good to spend this much amount of money in it. But you never know the thinking of some rich kid.


----------



## Anish (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally, nokia touched android


----------



## RCuber (Feb 16, 2013)

^^ Vertu is no longer owned by Nokia


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 16, 2013)

Will the local goldsmith buy it if I sell it?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Will the local goldsmith buy it if I sell it?


It doesn't have enough material to cost 6 lakhs, its just the brand name.


----------

